# Motorcycles?



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm on a roll with the noob questions 

Ok, so I LOVE bikes (commute and race in real life!) ...I know there aren't too many bikes on the slots but hopefully I can find a few.

1. Are there any recent bikes being made? If not when were the last to roll out?

2. In buying from ebay or at shows, anything to look for? Anything super collectible or poor quality? etc etc

3. Can I see pics of yours? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

check Ebay under Tyco Motorcycle. they were the last one to make bikes. Rear tires for them are hard to find. They are fun to run around the track. 
sorry no pics


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

See my Hobby Talk photo album, I believe I have pix of my McGrath MX bikes in there- which were converted to Flattrack Racers...FYI- I'm a former Flattrack Cycle Racer...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, so the HT album doesn't have any pix of the slotbikes, but in case you didn't see my 1/24 scale MX bikes(converted to Flattrackers), here's a few pix.....btw- they are powered by a variation of the Tyco 440X2 Narrow chassis, with independent front wheels and a set back guide pin(and rear guide pin) from the factory....although I have converted some normal Tyco 440X2 to fit these bike bodies- but the conversions loose the Bikes ability to spin the front wheel.









Above and below is my Buddy Gene's Bike, which uses actual photos of his REAL 1:1 Harley XL attached to the sides.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

My track in the photos- although a Dirttrack oval, was originally built in 1/24 scale from the year 2000 & 2001 Mattel(former Tyco) Jeremey McGrath Extreme motocross set, but converted into an Oval- because I was a former Flattrack Motorcycle Racer myself, and wanted to replicate a MC Shorttrack- which I did, and had been running it as a fully detailed/scale 1/24 layout for 10 years. But in 2010 I started getting Back into HO (Car) slots, and have been racing Exclusively the Cars(and collecting/building them) ever since. Here are a few pix of the old 1/24th scaled Cycle Flattrack....which no longer exists....although all the bikes still do. 








Early pix of 1/24 oval above and below....

























Note my "lead" weight mounted to the left side of the chassis box, to help keep the bike on track in the corners.



















Below- Later version paperclip style oval, developed for better car sliding action, but still scenery scaled for 1/24....


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Cool Ralph

Boosted


----------



## Icediver (Jun 7, 2002)

I wondered how a slot motorcycle would work. Never saw one in a store, never even knew they existed. Thanks for the info and pics
Regards,
Brian


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Here's the only one I have. I think it was made by Tyco, but I'm not sure. I need to find the parts to get it back in running order.




















A few years ago I think Scalextric did some larger crotch rockets for 1/32 scale tracks. You can still find them new,they weren't real popular.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes- those(above pix) were also make by Tyco for many-many years, all the way up into the Mattel years . Those bikes are about 1/32 scale. 
But My Mattel -Jeremy McGrath bikes, were only made by Mattel in yr 2000 & 2001.....
The Scalextric bikes you mention, are the most detailed bikes, and are powered thru the rear wheel, and in actuality are scaled closer to 1/18th....I measured the one I used to have. And are modeled after MotoGP bikes and run on 1/32 track.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

was looking on ebay and found these take a look.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-TYC...121076436901?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c30b7cfa5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-TYC...121076437788?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c30b7d31c


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Fordcowboy has the cooooolest bike I ever saw. If you are lucky maybe he will post a pic. I have always wondered about these too as they don't look stable in the turns. 

Old Blue


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's my collection of motorcycles I've gathered over the years. The green & white drag bike is really fast (with modifications).


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's some more


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The last of 'em..


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> See my Hobby Talk photo album, I believe I have pix of my McGrath MX bikes in there- which were converted to Flattrack Racers...FYI- I'm a former Flattrack Cycle Racer...


Ralph your pics and set up are incredible!! Thanks for sharing! Awesome that you flattrack..I gave up MX and got into road racing a bit ago. I'm actually doing super bike school this spring.

That is hands down the coolest and nicest looking motorcycle slot set up I have ever seen!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

what are u using 4 the "Trucks" (covers for the slot chassis) & where do u mount/attach the front forks??? since they look most of the same.. i figure u
just modify something out there, or cast it (???)

Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Bubba, all of MY Bikes are simply the Mattel (Tyco)Jeremy McGrath X-Treme Motocross Bikes, that were made in 2000 & 2001. The chassis are somewhat unique, as they aren't quite the standard 440X2 narrow chassis, as the guide pin is set back, and it used independent front wheels. This same chassis was only ever used on this set, and the Harry Potter set.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Was that Scott Parker & Chris Carr battling for the flat track win? 

(some tyco train chassis and Cars Hornet parts may also work)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's the moto I had...


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Chris Carr that brought back some memories... Chris is a year younger than me...great guy and good basketball player too...his mom was my teacher and she rode an big ol' harley to school too BTW she was maybe 5'...thanks for the flashback...now back to your regular program


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL- nahhh...that was neither Chris or Scotty in my photo, although I know Chris pretty good and see him several times a year. My #15n rider was little Jennifer Snyder, I used to race against her dad Joe, and watched her grow up around bikes, and followed her racing career right up until it ended when she was with Team Harley....
PS- I built that #15N bike back when she was Racing with Team Harley, and showed it to her back then too....she thought it was cool.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

tyco made dirt bikes and street bikes in the 80's. They later put out a set in the 90's with the street bikes done up as Harleys.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Tomy*

Here's my Motorcycle!


----------

